# cell phones (with camera)



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Verizon is giving my a new phone. I would like to know if there are any construction phones that take great pictures? I have a casio Gzone now. Used to be decent but after 2 years of drywall with it, pics are out of the question.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

iPhone takes pretty good pictures, not sure if i'd say "great" tho.
________
apartments Pattaya


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My cell is so full of dust, when people call, 
they sound like charlie brown's teacher.
forget about a pix, lens scratched to hell.
US cellular has a phone that's waterproof/dust proof / shock proof.
these were designed for miners. I hear they DO work very well.
Drop proof, up to 20 ft.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Any Android phone encased in an Otter Box! My Droid X does incredibly well in it's Otter Box. Most Androids have at least an 8 megapixel camera as well as a few gigs of memory which is good for hours of p0rn and thousands of photos.


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got an LG. not sure what model it is. it's slim, got a 2 piece hard cover for it and its put up with the body shop and the house for over a year with no issues. all kinds of sawdust, sheetrock dust and bondo dust have filled it.
2 megapixel camera takes some pretty nice photos for a phone


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive got the new Casio gzone works great the old one was fine too


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the new Motorola Defy in an Otterbox case. Takes great photos, look!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No break over doors. smart! why butts in between doors?
camera takes a great pix.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

moore said:


> No break over doors. smart! why butts in between doors?
> camera takes a great pix.


This is the UK. We do things differently here just to give you guys something to comment on. 
We only have 8' boards too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyM said:


> This is the UK. We do things differently here just to give you guys something to comment on.
> We only have 8' boards too.


No joke . 8' only ? that's just wrong! why??:blink:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

moore said:


> No joke . 8' only ? that's just wrong! why??:blink:


You can get 10' for use mainly on commercial work, but over here, the majority of housing has a ceiling height of no more than 8' and boards are stood up. The job in the photo would have been boarded vertically but the client wanted impact resistant board for the first 4' of the walls.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

man! you must be an ace at butts!


----------

